# New Ariens 921066 Great Lakes Edition



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lookie what just landed in my Garage this past weekend. 
Not that I'm wanting snow, but should be interesting to see how well it performs.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice machine. Wish.
Too expensive for me


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Come on, who are you trying to kid, you're wanting 2 feet of snow right now to try out that new beast  
Nice looking machine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I see you have risen from the Dead. To show off your new toy. MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Hey LIFTOFF you put that floor coating on there yourself??? Or did a company do it?????? What year chev truck is that??????*


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

liftoff1967 said:


> Lookie what just landed in my Garage this past weekend.
> Not that I'm wanting snow, but should be interesting to see how well it performs.


Congrats on the new machine. When it does snow, post some video of the new addition throwing some snow!


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

Nice machine! My Kraken finally arrived this past March, a year after I ordered it! Like you Im not looking forward to snow but I am excited to play with my new machine.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

.... I always look forward to snow, to give my units some play time ......


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> .... I always look forward to snow, to give my units some play time ......


That four letter dirty word SNOW!!!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Hey LIFTOFF you put that floor coating on there yourself??? Or did a company do it?????? What year chev truck is that??????*


I did NOT put the floor in myself. I heard too many stories of it pealing a year later. I had professional company install the floor about 6 years ago. Still looking as good as it did day one. The truck is a 2017 with 14,000 miles.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> I did NOT put the floor in myself. I heard too many stories of it pealing a year later. I had professional company install the floor about 6 years ago. Still looking as good as it did day one. The truck is a 2017 with 14,000 miles.


*Who did you have do it????? Maybe they can do something with mine.  *


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Could you by chance get the part number of that bucket mounted LED from the parts list (if it came with one)? I've been trying to find that light since I saw it last winter to retrofit to my 24 SHO, can't find it.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

liftoff1967 said:


> Lookie what just landed in my Garage this past weekend.
> Not that I'm wanting snow, but should be interesting to see how well it performs.



thats real nice....."flashy"

your turf looks good....you must be getting nice rain....


----------



## coachv8 (5 mo ago)

liftoff1967 said:


> Lookie what just landed in my Garage this past weekend.
> Not that I'm wanting snow, but should be interesting to see how well it performs.


Just bought mine a couple of days ago, local dealer had a great sale and extended the warranty to 5 years.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

liftoff1967 said:


> Lookie what just landed in my Garage this past weekend.
> Not that I'm wanting snow, but should be interesting to see how well it performs.





coachv8 said:


> Just bought mine a couple of days ago, local dealer had a great sale and extended the warranty to 5 years.


If either of you have just a second, I'm curious about the connector under your dash that is used to connect to your battery.................Could you please snap a picture for me?


----------



## coachv8 (5 mo ago)

Sam Am I said:


> If either of you have just a second, I'm curious about the connector under your dash that is used to connect to your battery.................Could you please snap a picture for me?


Sam, will do when it gets delivered this coming week.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

coachv8 said:


> Sam, will do when it gets delivered this coming week.


Thank you much appreciated


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Sweet, I like where Ariens put the light. Nice machine for sure.


----------



## coachv8 (5 mo ago)

coachv8 said:


> Sam, will do when it gets delivered this coming week.


----------



## coachv8 (5 mo ago)

Just got mine delivered today! This thing is sweet!!


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Ahhhhh, thx.......same yr/model as mine. Think @liftoff1967 is a tad bit newer (note the hand warmer switch difference), curious about his battery connect too!!

Very sexy machine BTW, you're going to love running it, it's sexy AND runs soooo nice.

4 quick check items?

1) *The push spring on the deflector mech might wear off the paint where it rubs as the deflector passes by it moving up/down.(Clear automotive protective tape)*
2) The Ariens emblem/logo on the belt cover isn't hanging on by a thread(RTV)
3) _*The battery connector conductors aren't flaky(Re- connector'ize it)*_
4) *The neighbors notice and are pointing because the metal inserts in the poly skids aren't orange(Ariens orange spray can paint)*


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Is that an oil full plug I see near the bottom of the engine, below the electric starter? Or some thing thing else?

thought oil went down the dipstick tube?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Is that an oil full plug I see near the bottom of the engine, below the electric starter?


Yup. They're there on each side on LCT engines in addition to the top oil fill with dipstick. Remnants of alternate uses... All Honda clones have them. That Ariens engine has the top oil fill in the alternate location near the muffler.

LCT 369cc Carbureted Engine









Ariens 369cc EFI Engine


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Yup. They're there on each side on LCT engines in addition to the top oil fill with dipstick. Remnants of alternate uses... All Honda clones have them. That Ariens engine has the top oil fill in the alternate location near the muffler.
> 
> LCT 369cc Carbureted Engine
> View attachment 199662
> ...


learning something new every day. Do you think the different di stick locations have something to do with one engine having the governor? Trying to think why an almost identical engine has a slightly different lay out.

I can’t recall…. Are you a fan of EFI?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> Do you think the different di stick locations have something to do with one engine having the governor? Trying to think why an almost identical engine has a slightly different lay out.


Don't overthink it, I think it's just the way Ariens ordered the engines from LCT. They must feel it's a better location for some reason (easier pouring?). It does tuck in nicely between the tank and the muffler, and just required a different crankcase cover casting. Also, the LCT dipstick location would not have worked with that Ariens plastic tank. Note that Honda gets along OK with just the two lower oil ports, but I do appreciate the ease of pouring into those upper ports. One thing that's great about the lower ports is that if you leave one open during filling, it's impossible to overfill the oil (the max level is at the bottom lip of the port). That top port is plugged on the LCT 414cc MAXX engine on my generator, of course, because the large fuel tank blocks that area.


Nan_wpg said:


> I can’t recall…. Are you a fan of EFI?


I certainly am on the Honda EU7000is generator, although it is not without some issues in that application either. Once it trickles down into more small engines, these teething issues will likely disappear. It is the future of small engines, since it's really the only way to pass more stringent emission standards.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

tabora said:


> Don't overthink it, I think it's just the way Ariens ordered the engines from LCT. They must feel it's a better location for some reason (easier pouring?). It does tuck in nicely between the tank and the muffler, and just required a different crankcase cover casting. Also, the LCT dipstick location would not have worked with that Ariens plastic tank. Note that Honda gets along OK with just the two lower oil ports, but I do appreciate the ease of pouring into those upper ports. One thing that's great about the lower ports is that if you leave one open during filling, it's impossible to overfill the oil (the max level is at the bottom lip of the port). That top port is plugged on the LCT 414cc MAXX engine on my generator, of course, because the large fuel tank blocks that area.
> 
> I certainly am on the Honda EU7000is generator, although it is not without some issues in that application either. Once it trickles down into more small engines, these teething issues will likely disappear. It is the future of small engines, since it's really the only way to pass more stringent emission standards.


not really overthinking, was just curious. Always wanting to know the “why”. Just thought maybe,there was some technical reason for the dipstick placement. 

are the gas tanks different materials? Thought they were all metal.

What is the issue with the 7000? We have a Honda 2000. Love it although the side fill is a bit of a pain.
I like the idea of having the plug open as an overfill safety.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Nan_wpg said:


> are the gas tanks different materials? Thought they were all metal.


The complex tank shape and the Matte Black color made me think plastic, but based on the discussions on the forum about metal shavings, I believe it's steel.


















Nan_wpg said:


> What is the issue with the 7000?


You can read more here:








Search results for query: eu7000is







www.powerequipmentforum.com


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Nan_wpg said:


> not really overthinking, was just curious. Always wanting to know the “why”. Just thought maybe,there was some technical reason for the dipstick placement.
> 
> are the gas tanks different materials? Thought they were all metal.
> 
> ...


Ariens gas tanks have been made of metal for a very long time. My 2015 Platinum has a metal gas tank, and before that too. If you buy a new Platinum then it will have a metal gas tank.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Town said:


> Ariens gas tanks have been made of metal for a very long time. My 2015 Platinum has a metal gas tank, and before that too. If you buy a new Platinum then it will have a metal gas tank.


Any thoughts why they went metal? My mower and blower are plastic, and very old. No rust. I,don’t know if metal is good or bad?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Nan_wpg said:


> Any thoughts why they went metal? My mower and blower are plastic, and very old. No rust. I,don’t know if metal is good or bad?


As far as I know there has always been metal and plastic gas tanks. The steel material of today is not likely to be the same as the old rusty tanks of years gone by. On the older side valve and vertical cylinder ohv engines the gas tank was a bolt on beside the engine. My limited experience with a few plastic tanks is that they work fine but can suffer from stress cracks and leak. 

Steel gas tanks seem almost universal now with the slanted cylinder design engines. The gas tank is mounted over the crankcase and with additional shielding serves to help route heat from the outside of the muffler to the carb and protect the governor from snow and ice. I would suspect that metal is a better material for this location since it is thinner and reinforced at places subject to loads. A leaking tank mounted over the engine and close to the exhaust would be a big problem.

A metal gas tank would be my choice if there were a plastic alternative.


----------



## chefjesseq (4 mo ago)

liftoff1967 said:


> Lookie what just landed in my Garage this past weekend. Not that I'm wanting snow, but should be interesting to see how well it performs.


 I bought the very same one, what are your thoughts on the efi and the electric chute, i read tons of reviews and most had negative things to say, but i figured for the 300$ price difference why not.


----------



## chefjesseq (4 mo ago)

coachv8 said:


> Just got mine delivered today! This thing is sweet!!
> View attachment 198910
> 
> View attachment 198911
> ...


Looks amazing i am waiting on mine still, i was so torn between this one and the carb engine one, what’s your take? Also the only other big difference was the electric chute.


----------

